# Pressure in my bum, labour sign?



## loving_life

I have so much pressure in my back and my bum. My tailbone hurts too!

I feel like I need a (TMI***) poo :blush: I've tried to go a few times but no luck.
My back is killing and it's too hot for a hot water bottle. 

Is this a labour sign? She is engaged and has been for a week or two now. I've been having other pains too, period pain cramps but they are constant and increase in discharge and cervix pain but my bum & back hurts so much!

Any one have any idea?


----------



## camerashy

Could well Hun ! :) 

If I were you I'd go into the hospital and get checked out, see if your dialating .....just tell them your discomfort, they won't mind seeing you :)


----------



## stellargaze

Don't know, but I have started to get the same feeling on and off the past few days. I think it's just the LO pushing down.


----------



## kygirl

Me too! It feels like a bowel movement or extremely painful gas, but nothing!


----------



## Sousou

I've had this on and off for the last couple of weeks but still here. Think it's just my body preps itself :)


----------



## AliBiz

I've been getting this since last week, I'd say it is just the body getting ready :S


----------



## Nix

Sometimes this can happen if baby is posterior (back to back) but could just be that baby has engaged and is pressing on you. xx


----------



## Emma11511

i've been getting this, but i think it's just because i'm so constipated and it's like a heavy rock in my bowel!


----------



## Serenity_Now

LO is coming down and putting the pressure on. It's the beginning of the end but can last for weeks. If you have contractions that are five minutes apart and lasting about one minute, or you're having pains so badly that you cannot talk through them, or if you think you are leaking fluid or having your bloody show, you should go in and get checked out.


----------



## crazylady5

iv'e been like it for the last few wks! Sucks lol x


----------



## loving_life

Thanks all :) I'm not having contractions or anything, just pressure. I saw my MW Tuesday, she didn't say if baby is back to back or not but I do have an anterior placenta so possibly maybe?!
Will find out when I see her I guess but that's not till 7th June!


----------



## Princess86

That's exactly how I felt with my first, and he was back to back.. 
Unfortunetly that weird feeling in bum did last a while & got stronger when in labour.


----------



## rtracey80

i had this pressure but i had mine at the beginning of my labour. i thought i wanted to go the toilet buy nothing x


----------



## socitycourty

I've had this for the past week and a half or so. Told the dr yesterday and she said sounds like normal end of preg. discomfort
i hope my LO comes soon!


----------

